# We are in!!!!!!



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Being a life long twins fan as most of you that have posted twins topics probably are, doesn't feel great?!?

I just think this year is special because of the way we have done it. I got kinda choked up thinking about how crappy they were in may compared to where they are now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BAM!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bring on the Evil Empire :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

BULL!!! BRING ON OAKLAND!!! WIN THE WHOLE DANG DIVISION TWINKIES!!!!   ONE GAME OUT!!! MAKE IT UP TONIGHT!!!

NICE TO BE BACK IN THE PLAYOFFS!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they have to play the Yankees.....they are better off in a 5 than 7 game series.....2 wins by Santana and only 1 of 3 by the rest of the starters.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think they are just too hot to implode right now. I can't imagine that ANYONE would want to take on the twins these days.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What will be interesting is how will Gardenhire use his pitchers this week.....go for the div. title and home field or get the rotation set up for the playoffs and not worry about who or where they play.

I think he sets up the rotation.Which means tonight will be the final regular season game for Santana.His next start would be Sunday.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

1 GB - best record in baseball

1 GB - division lead

I don't see why the twins shouldn't just lock it up and have home field throughout the entire playoffs.

Let's all sing along now..."We're gonna win Twins, we're gonna score...................


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they are to win the division....they will have to do it the next 3 days against the Royals.The Tigers play Toronto.Then KC goes to Detroit for the final 3 games.....the Tigers are 14-1 against KC this year.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeah baby, what fun it was to what them clinch a playoff spot last night, just an amazing story!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ozzie said this to the Indian's last year.After 14-1 last night.....Payback is sure a b*tch ain't it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is great Ken, no bigger azzhole in baseball than Ozzie!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> I think he sets up the rotation.Which means tonight will be the final regular season game for Santana.His next start would be Sunday.


Ken I think he goes with Santana in the last game if it means a possible division title. I think they still want that in a big way and personally the way Santana has pitched in his last 2 starts and how Bonser and Garza have been solid, I don't think the Twins skip a beat, and Santana isn't necessarily that pitcher he has to have go in game 1. I'm sure Dick and Bert and the Dazzle man with John Gordon will be hashing this over with Gardy in some pregame discussion from here on.
:beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I disagree. The only way you get Santana twice in a 5 game series is if you pitch him in game one or possibly two. That isn't gonna happen if he pitches on Sunday. I would rather have him rest a day and then be ready for two games in a 5 game series against anyone. Yankees or the A's.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Against the A's does he need to pitch twice? Don't leave Radke out either, he may be in the mix too. Heck I'm just happy to be having this conversation, post season baby!!! I hope they aren't to hungover tonight, it looked like some beverages were going down last night.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope Radke is in the mix. He is smart enough and enough of a veteran that he will only go if he can go all out. Santana, Radke, Boof, and then Silva/Garza.............Take your pick. I would be tempted to go with Garza but I think I would go Silva. He has been there before.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Remember Goldy, the A's have also been one of the hottest teams in baseball since the all-star break. The twins need to take it 1 series at a time and if that means pitching Santana twice in the opening series; so be it in my mind.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The more I thought about it, I agree. Gardy pitched Santana last night for his final start of the regular season. Not a bad move considering also that Santana is a little dinged up and needs a little rest for that too. Radke to pitch Thursday's game, should be interesting. Think he'll get a standing O?  Go Twins and Jays!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The A's are hot, going .667 since the All-Star Break.

The Yankees are hot, all of their best players are healthy again including Shef and Matsui. Jeter weilds a hot bat, as does Cano. ARod is getting back in stride, and the starting pitching with Wang and Johnson will be tough. Also perhaps the best closer* in baseball history is in their arsenal.

The Twins best chances would be against Detroit, which unfortunately is impossible under the wild card rules.

There was a good article on Yahoo!yesterday about why the Twins SHOULD play the Yankees.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Wang and Johnson


         

That is some good starting pitching, although I heard Johnson is a bit sore!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The Big Unit is sore, must be the old age and overuse


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

USA Today is right.....the Yankees are the 800-pound gorilla of the playoffs.I would rather face them in 5 than in 7.Just have to hope Santana can win 2.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Huge loss last night. Silva just cannot seem to get it done. Doesn't bode well for the playoffs. At least he is due for a good game soon!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> doesn't bode well for the playoffs


Sure it does...at least Anderson now knows who to take out of the starting lineup for the opening serires. Silva all but admitted it in his post game interview last night.

Santana, BOOOOOF, Garza, Radke. Everyone else to the pen.



> Wang and Johnson


Boy, I must be slow. That's too funny, I spit coffee today, but not yesterday, must have my humor turned up!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Big game tonight.....hopefully Radke has a good outing.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Silvaaaa!!! :soapbox: !!!!

I wouldn't notch Radke in the postseason rotation just yet, he not only needs to shutdown KC but needs to feel he can throw 3 to 4 days from now. After Silva lastnight and Silva's outing before that, I think if I were Gardy, I'd be thinking 3 man rotation at this point and using Baker/Guerrer/ or Radke as a possible combo 4th.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yep, I wasn't banking on Radke yet either. I know that he is tough as whale poop, but damn, A stress fracture in your throwing shoulder????!!!  That would have most of us crying like little girls. I hope Radke gets the standing "O" he most certainly deserves tonight when he comes in and when he goes out!!!!!


----------

